# Topics > Related topics > 3D printing, 3D scanning, 3D archiving >  SLAbot-1, 3D Systems, Inc., Rock Hill, South Carolina, USA

## Airicist

Developer - 3D Systems, Inc.

Stereolithography on Wikipedia




> Stereolithography (SLA or SL; also known as Optical Fabrication, Photo-Solidification, Solid Free-Form Fabrication, Solid Imaging, Rapid Prototyping, Resin Printing, and 3D printing) is a form of additive manufacturing technology used for creating models, prototypes, patterns, and production parts in a layer by layer fashion using photopolymerization, a process by which light causes chains of molecules to link together, forming polymers.

----------


## Airicist

3D Systems Slabot 1 Figure 4 - Abt CES 2016

Published on Jan 7, 2016




> Abt has all of the latest information on the 3D Systems Slabot 1 Figure 4 as well as many of the new tech gadgets being shown at CES 2016!

----------


## Airicist

Article "Return of the king? 3D Systems show off high-speed SLA at CES 2016"

by Daniel O'Connor
January 7, 2015

----------

